
Ask HN: Which external monitor do you use? - waqasaday
Hi guys, I currently use a MacBook pro retina and find myself in need of an external display. Which monitor do you recommend I should get in 24&quot;?<p>Ideally don&#x27;t want to spend much money on it.
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Do you need one for productivity or some other reason? The only reason I ask
is because if it's for productivity from having more screens I stopped using
an external monitor and find I am more productive with command-tab. I know
there's a lot of purported research suggesting this should not be possible and
most people may disagree but I really feel it's true for me and so if you can
borrow a monitor for a while you may want to test if this turns out to be the
case for you.

------
kevinherron
What's your budget? "Much" is relative.

At work I hook my MBP up to a Dell P2415Q 4K monitor. It's nice because 4K at
that size runs well at "Retina" scaling.

At home I have the LG Ultra Fine 5K, but that's a 27".

~~~
swah
What about same 4k resolution and 27" instead?

Can you work with the MBP closed these days?

------
mromanuk
I use a TV Samsung UN40KU6000 4K and 60Hz, cheap great display. I've
prioritized real-state in detriment of retina.

------
jharohit
HP 23es - awesome design, great contrast, colors and viewing angles and very
reasonable price.

------
stephenr
this resource on PPI for retina/non retina may be useful
[https://bjango.com/articles/macexternaldisplays/](https://bjango.com/articles/macexternaldisplays/)

------
michalpt
Dell S2316M

------
akulbe
Dell UP3216Q

